# What is your home server/workstation configuration



## Dr_Phoenix (Dec 6, 2008)

I think that many of the people who using FreeBSD have one or more servers/workstations at home with FreeBSD, it is interesting to know the hardware and software on it!

My home server services I use are: 
+ Samba file storage with GM RAID-1 array disks
+ Remote network connection with OpenVpn
+ Squid and SAMS(web face) proxy server
+ Apache, PHP, MySQL, Firebird web environment to test my web projects
+ FreeDNS service to link my server's dynamic IP to some free subdomain name
+ WLAN Access Point to share internet at home anywhere )

My server configuration:
+ 2xPIII 800EB Processors
+ 512Mb SDRAM memory 
+ 3x320Gb, 1x60Gb HDD's ( 2 of 320Gb - RAID1, 1 - alone)
+ D-Link DWL G-520 WLAN card
+ MSI Server board based on via 694x chipset
+ 2 x Intel 100Mbit LAN cards
+ ForteMedia Xtreme256 + FM radio ( I like to sleep when plays light background music using mpg123 player or fmio ports)

Configuration not so powerfull but works  so good


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 6, 2008)

Services provided:
* Email (Postfix/Dovecot)
* Web (Apache)
* Shell (SSH)
* Database (MySQL)

Specs:
* Sun SunFire V60x
* 2 x Intel Xeon (32-bit dual core)
* 3GB RAM
* 2 x 36GB SCSI drives (RAID1 array using gmirror)


----------



## twinmos (Dec 6, 2008)

Services provided:
Samba: file storage
mlDonkey: downloads
SSH

Hardware:
Jetway J7F4K:
VIA C7 1.5GHz
1G RAM
1GBit ethernet (two ports)
4 ports SATA controller
4x500GB hdd as raidz1 (zfs)
40GB hdd for system


----------



## p3n1x (Dec 6, 2008)

services provided:
apache/mysql/php
samba
munin node and server
tinyproxy
torrentflux 
ssh and tunneling

specs:
shuttle sk43g
amd 2700+ 2GB ddr400 320gb sata hdd

various other file server samba boxes


----------



## Djn (Dec 6, 2008)

*Services*
Filesharing: NFS, Samba
Printing: CUPS
Web: apache22 + mod_php + mod_python
Timekeeping: ntpd
Database: PostgreSQL and MySQL - though only Postgre is in use right now
FreeBSD 7.1 prerelease (i386)

*Hardware*
2x P4 Xeon 2.8GHz  (Northwood, so not very impressive)
Asus PP-DLW motherboard
1GB RAM
2x 500GB SATA disks in a hardware mirror for the data
Some IDE drive for the system.


There's also the workstation, but that's just 8-current i386 with KDE4 on your average core2duo. (I need the nvidia drivers, thus no amd64)


----------



## none (Dec 6, 2008)

*Services*
Samba
Squirrelmail+Courrier imap
Apache
Mailman
Postfix
ssh
pf+altq
dns
dhcpd
hostapd

*Hardware*
AthlonXP1700+
EPoX 8kra2+
1GB DDR400
2x 750GB SATA II (as sata150), gmirror and gstripe
2x NIC (intel fxp and via vr)
Dlink G520 Atheros based

twinmos: good to know those jetway mini-itx works up to using zfs. the cpu is enough to that ? how much to compile base+kernel (if you know and don't mind posting =] ) thanks.

none


----------



## tangram (Dec 6, 2008)

*Services provided:*
Samba
MLDonkey
FTP
IPFW
SSH

*Hardware*
Celeron 266 MHz
224 MB Ram
1x 4 GB IDE HDD
1x 120 GB IDE HDD
Realtek 8139 NIC

I'm think of buying one of those cool Celeron 230 (1.2GHz) + integrated motherboard for 60â‚¬ but I've grown found of the old bastard .


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 7, 2008)

My hardware's a stock Acer Aspire 3680. 'Nuff said there. I really don't run any services on it since it's a workstation unit and not a server. FreeBSD runs inside VMware 5.0 using a preallocated 8GB virtual drive, Windows XP SP1 is the host OS.


----------



## mato (Dec 7, 2008)

http://bsdstats.org/


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Dec 7, 2008)

> *mato*
Thank you for good link


----------



## p5ycho (Dec 10, 2008)

*Old:*
FreeBSD 6.2
services:
apache/mysql/php
tf-b4rt (torrentflux)
samba
nfs
tftp remote boot
ssh
iSCSI, experimenting
pf+altq
NAT
dns
dhcpd

config:
VIA EN15000G, 1GB ram
Intel GT Gbit NIC, PCI32
2x Seagate 7200.10 500GB, geom_mirror
picoPSU 120W with 120W brick

*New:*
FreeBSD 7.1
services:
apache -> lighttp
tf-b4rt (torrentflux) -> rtorrent with watch dirs and wtorrent webgui
sabnzbdplus
samba
nfs
tftp remote boot
ssh
iSCSI, experimenting
pf+altq
NAT
dns
dhcpd

config:
VIA VB8001 (Via Nano 1.8Ghz, miniPCI, PCIe x16 slot :e )
4GB ram (ram is cheap, ZFS want ram)
Intel CT Gbit NIC, Low Power PCIe x1
Intel 2915abg miniPCI wifi card
2x WD Green 1TB (WD10EADS), geom_mirror
picoPSU 120W with 120W brick

Maybe in the future when notebook hard drives grow even more in size i'll put an areca sata raid controller in there with 4x 750GB. Downside is that i'll lose a NIC, and the only option to add one more is to use an USB based ethernet controller for WAN traffic. No idea if that's a stable/well performing option.


----------



## pepp (Dec 10, 2008)

*Services*
samba
afpd
rtorrent
dhcpd
bind
squid
AMP


*Hardware*
c2d 2.13ghz
4gb ram
asus p5ld2
5*750gb
1gbit marvell built in 


I'm thinking of buying an Acer Aspire One to run passive services (services I would like to be able to run with a clean electrical-bill-conscience in a small apartment, kerberos, ldap, squid, bind, radius, snmp-monitoring, AMP, vpn, tftp) and cut down usage of the fileserver for the more active services, which needs the hardware and performance.

Also, it makes so that I can move the fileserver without getting irc-downtime. 

I'm using cisco-hw for the routing so that I will not loose internet-access in case of an os-update.


----------



## CrazyFingers (Dec 10, 2008)

Home Router:
FreeBSD 7.0-Release
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8GHz
512MB DDR PC3200 Dual-Channel
Abit IS7-E2 (Intel 865)
80GB Western Digital IDE
EXT IF: Intel PRO/100
INT IF: 3Com 3C905c

***************************

Home Server:
FreeBSD 7.0-Release
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8GHz
1GB DDR PC3200 Dual-Channel
Intel D865GLC
Adaptec 2120 U320 SCSI array controller
5 x 15K U320 SCSI 36GB in RAID5 (2 x Fujitsu MAU, 3 x Seagate 15K.3)
500GB Western Digital SATA
Intel PRO/1000G Gigabit NIC

apache-2.2.9_5
mysql-server-5.1.30
ntp-4.2.4p4
php5-5.2.8
proftpd-1.3.2.r3
samba-3.0.32_2,1


----------



## cmanns (Dec 10, 2008)

Currently 
Freebsd 7
AMD X2 4800
2x 1gb dual channel ddr2
320gb sataII

I got two servers going to be switched to freebsd and the other either openbsd or freebsd, probably freebsd but I haven't looked into what performs best with mysqld recently.

They are a opteron 165 and a x2 3800, awaiting the new server which should be some sort of quad cores/single/cpus box. unsure yet. can't wait though


----------



## tstorzuk (Apr 8, 2009)

I am new to FreeBSD....and I don't have any services installed on my new server yet. That's something I'm still reading through the manual and forums to figure out how to set it up for my needs. I will require SAMBA at least for file sharing. Plus, the HDD's in it are old 500GB ones. I intend on upgrading them to 1.5TB or 2.0TB HDD's in the future when they become much more stable.

This doesn't list the miscellaneous PC's that I have. I use one for web surfing (what I'm typing this on right now), one for MP3 creation, one for watching ripped DVD files and one for DVD file ripping.

Well, here are the main servers and my work PC;

*New Server*
CASE - Norco 4020
P/S - Corsair 1000HX (customized cables)
MOBO - Intel SE7520AF2
CPU - (2) Intel Xeon 3.6GHz 800MHz FSB
MEMORY - (2) 2GB DDR2 400MHz SDRAM
VIDEO - Onboard ATI Rage XL SVGA 8MB
RAID 1 - 3ware 9550SX-12 (RAID 5)
RAID 2 - 3ware 9550SX-12 (not set)
NIC - (2) Onboard 10/100/1000 Intel 82546GB
OS HDD - Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80GB SATA/150 SATA
RAID 1 HDDs - (10) Western Digital Caviar 500GB 7200RPM w/16MC Cache SATA
RAID 2 HDDs - none
OPTICAL DRIVE - none
FLOPPY - None
CASE FANS - (2) Delta AFB0812H 80mm 3000rpm 35.31CFM
HDD FANS - (5) Delta AFB0812H 80mm 3000rpm 35.31CFM
CPU FANS - (2) Cooljag LAX-D/S
SOFTWARE - FreeBSD 6.4 amd64

*Old Server 1*
CASE - Full Tower
P/S - OCZ GSX600
MOBO - Gateway E-3600
CPU - Intel P4 2.0GHz
MEMORY - (3) 512MB PC133 SDRAM
VIDEO - Nvidia GeForce 6200LE AGP
RAID 1 - LSI Logic MegaRAID i4 (RAID 10)
NIC - Dlink DFE-538TX 10/100
OS HDD - Emphase FDM 4000X 1MB Flash Module
RAID 1 HDDs - (8) Western Digital 500GB 7200rpm w/16MB Cache IDE
OPTICAL DRIVE - None
FLOPPY - None
CASE FANS - (2) Vantec SF8025L 80mm 2050rpm 27CFM
	    (1) iCute D80SL-12 80mm 2000rpm 25CFM
HDD FANS - (4) Scythe SFF21F 120mm 1600rpm 63.7CFM
SOFTWARE - FreeNAS 0.686.4 r3374

*Old Server 2*
CASE - Full Tower
P/S - OCZ 600SXS
MOBO - PC Chips M920LR
CPU - Intel PIV 1.4GHz
MEMORY - (2) 512MB PC2100 DDR266 SDRAM
VIDEO - Number Nine 8MB AGP
RAID 1 - LSI Logic MegaRAID i4 (RAID 10)
NIC - Dlink DGE-530T 10/100/1000
OS HDD - Emphase FDM 4000X 1MB Flash Module
RAID 1 HDDs - (8) Western Digital 500GB 7200rpm w/16MB Cache IDE
OPTICAL DRIVE - None
FLOPPY - None
CASE FANS - (2) Vantec SF8025L 80mm 2050rpm 27CFM
	    (1) iCute D80SL-12 80mm 2000rpm 25CFM
HDD FANS - (4) Scythe SFF21F 120mm 1600rpm 63.7CFM
SOFTWARE - FreeNAS 0.686.4 r3374

*Old Server 3*
CASE - Full Tower
P/S - Sorsair CMPSU-650TX
MOBO - Dell Dimension 4100
CPU - Intel PIII 933MHz
MEMORY - (2) 256MB PC133 SDRAM
VIDEO - ATI Rage 128 PRO AGP
RAID 1 - LSI Logic MegaRAID i4
NIC - Dlink DGE-530T 10/100/1000
OS HDD - Emphase FDM 4000X 1MB Flash Module
RAID 1 HDDs - (2) 20GB HDDs IDE (RAID 1)
	      (2) 80GB HDDs IDE (RAID 1)
	      (1) 40GB HDD IDE (RAID 0)
	      (1) 120GB HDD IDE (RAID 0)
OPTICAL DRIVE - None
FLOPPY - None
CASE FANS - (2) Vantec SF8025L 80mm 2050rpm 27CFM
	    (1) Evercool EC12025M12B 120mm 2000rpm 79.14CFM
HDD FANS - (4) Scythe SFF21F 120mm 1600rpm 63.7CFM
SOFTWARE - FreeNAS 0.686.4 r3374

*Work PC*
CASE - Cosmos 1000
P/S - Antec 750W
MOBO - Supermicro X6DAL-B2
CPU - (2) Intel Xeon 3.6GHz 800MHz FSB
MEMORY - (2) 2GB DDR2 400MHz SDRAM
VIDEO - Nvidea Quadro FX3500
RAID 1 - LSI MegaRAID SATA 150-6 (RAID 1)
NIC - onboard dual Broadcom BCM5721 Gigabit
OS HDD - WD Caviar 500GB 7200rpm w/16MB Cache
RAID 1 HDDs - (6) WD Caviar 500GB 7200rpm w/16MB Cache SATA
OPTICAL DRIVE - LG GSA-H55N DVD+RW 20x8x16
FLOPPY - None
CASE FANS - (4) Cosmos 120mm 1200rpm
HDD FAN - (1) Scythe SFF21F 120mm 1600rpm 63.7CFM
CPU FANS - (2) Cooljag LAX-D
SOFTWARE - Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2

I have all of these specs all in a text file in case I ever run across any problems. Then I immediately know what hardware I have so that I can get new drivers, or replace faulty hardware.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 8, 2009)

Basically three compute servers (GNU Octave):

2 X HP DL360 G4: 1 Xeon 3.4GHz (1MB L2 cache), 2GB memory

1 X Tyan 2892: two dual core Opteron 275, 4GB memory.

They all run FreeBSD 7.1 AMD64


----------



## Brandybuck (Apr 9, 2009)

*Services*
none!

Really. Other than a local sshd, I don't have any services running. My system is not a server, it's a development workstation. I'm running 7.1-STABLE, and KDE 4.2.2 with full eye candy.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 9, 2009)

Generic P4 system @ 3.0 GHz
2 GB DDR-SDRAM
2 GB USB flash stick for / and /usr
3x 120 GB SATA HDs in a raidz1 for all other filesystems
onboard gigabit LAN
onboard sound/video
IDE DVD burner
22" widescreen monitor 1920x1050 (I think, might 1280)

NFS and Samba shares for laptop around the house
Apache for private file downloads
KDE 4.2.2 for local desktop stuff


----------



## desnudopenguino (Jun 30, 2009)

Services:
FreeBSD 6.4
afpd
ssh

Jailed (web server):
apache22
Postgresql
mysql
RoR package (Ruby on Rails)
ssh

Hardwares:
Intel PIII 766MHz
512 MB RAM
3x320GB WD IDE HDD
10GB WD HDD (boot)
10/100Mbps netgear NIC
NEC DVD-RW (just found it in a pile of junk so I thought I'd give it a try, currently not hooked up)

I use this as my file server/web server around the house & @ school.  The case is stripped down to the frame b/c I found it beat to crap on the side of the road (was an old Gateway).  The only things purchased were the 320GB hard drives.  It's been running strong now for...about 3 years.


----------



## trev (Jul 1, 2009)

Home Server
===========

FreeBSD 6.4-STABLE #47: Sat Mar 14 09:59:39 EST 2009 i386

Services
- web server
- primary mail server
- time server
- ssh server
- primary name server
- UPS server
- ADSL2+ Internet Gateway (ISP #1)

Hardware
- DFI CA64-BN socket 370, 5 PCI/1 ISA, 3 DIMM, 2 USB 1.1, 2 serial, parallel port, ATX motherboard
- Intel Pentium III 1 GHz FCPGA CPU (133MHz FSB)
- 384Mb PC133 SDRAM DIMM,
- Adaptec ASC-29160 U160 Ultra-3 SCSI (LVD) 32/64 bit PCI host adapter
- Seagate Cheetah 36.7Gb U160 LVD SCSI-3 15000 rpm hard disk drive
- Compaq HP StorageWorks internal 20/40Gb DDS4 DAT Ultra2 LVD SCSI tape drive
- Samsung 52x IDE CD-ROM drive
- Intel EtherExpress Pro/100B PCI Ethernet NIC
- nVidia 64Mb GeForce2 MX AGP x4 video card
- Avlab Technology Inc 4 port PCI serial card
- Generic tower case
- Generic 300 watt ATX PSU

Home Workstation
================

FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #21: Sat May 30 14:01:43 EST 2009 amd64

Services
- web server
- secondary mail server
- secondary name server
- ssh server
- samba server
- ADSL2+ Internet gateway (ISP #2)

Hardware
- Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 AMD socket AM2+, AMD 790X/SB600 chipset, ATX motherboard (Realtek Gigabit NIC, 7.1 channel audio, 3 IEEE 1394a ports, 10 USB 2.0 ports, serial port, 2 PCI-E x16 graphics slots, 2 PCI 2.2 slots, 3 PCI-E x1 slots, ATA133 port, 4 SATA300 ports)
- AMD Phenom 9550 (2.2 GHz) AM2+ Agena quad core CPU
- 4Gb PC2-6400 DDR2-800 DIMMs
- 2 x Western Digital 500Gb SATA300 hard disk drives
- LG GSA-4081B ATA100 DVD-ROM burner
- ECS nVidia GeForce 8600GT 512Mb PCI-E x16 video card
- Oxford Semiconductor dual port PCI serial card
- Antec PlusView1000AMG midi-tower ATX case
- Antec 550 watt TruePower Trio ATX PSU with active PFC
- 22" Chimei LCD monitor


FreeBSD Netbook
===============

FreeBSD 6.3-STABLE i386

EEEPC 701
4Gb SSD (Windows XP Home)
16Gb SDHC (FreeBSD)
2Gb RAM
7" LCD


Work Workstation
================

FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE #8: Mon Feb  2 12:28:22 EST 2009 i386

Services
- web server
- ssh server
- samba server

Hardware
- Gigabyte GA-MA770-S3 AMD socket AM2+, AMD 770/SB700 chipset, ATX motherboard (Realtek Gigabit NIC, 7.1 channel audio, 3 IEEE 1394a ports, 10 USB 2.0 ports, serial port, 1 PCI-E x16 graphics slots, 2 PCI 2.2 slots, 3 PCI-E x1 slots, ATA133 port, 4 SATA300 ports)
- AMD Phenom 9550 (2.2 GHz) AM2+ Agena quad core CPU
- 4Gb PC2-6400 DDR2-800 DIMMs
- ATI RD790 PCI-E 512Mb video card
- Seagate 500Gb SATA300 hard disk drive
- Western Digital 160Gb SATA300 hard disk drive
- Pioneer DVD-RW SATA300 optical drive
- Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet NIC
- Aopen case
- Aopen 400W PSU
- 20" Sun LCD monitor


----------



## vivek (Jul 1, 2009)

Workstation:
-------------

Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6600
Intel S975XBX2 Motherboard 
8GB 800Mhz RAM
500GBx2 Software RAID1 + 1.5 TB external Backup HD + 1.5 TB hard disk.
Nvidia Quadro FX 550 
Dell 27" 
On board sound

FreeBSD 7.2 Server
-------------------

SuperMicro PDSMU Intel Xeon QuadCore
Intel Xeon 3220-Quad Core [2.4GHz] 
4GB ECC RAM
Adaptec SAS RAIDx1 - 300x2 Seagate
SuperMicro AOC-SIMSO-plus IPMI-KVM


----------

